# Tick Performance Transmission Rebuilds: Now a BETTER VALUE than Ever!



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

As some of you know, our website has been going through a major transformation over the past few months, and we're in the process of transferring our T56 Rebuilds and Parts over right now. The good news for you? We're also lowering prices!

We're proud to introduce FIVE brand new levels, many brand new options and the best part: FREE SHIPPING both ways!

Six Speed Rebuilds - 2004-2006 GTO - Tick Performance

Make sure you check out each individual level and if you're comparing our pricing to the competition, make sure to get an apples-to-apples comparison. Many of our competitors leave out parts that should be upgraded or replaced to support your power level in an effort to look like the cheaper option.

Thanks in advance, let me know if you guys have any questions!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

Ttt


----------

